# The Latest



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I've gone and done it again. At least I saw it coming and was able to tell them they needed to get somebody else. 
Plant shutdown, new medium, new fittings and me ,no experience with them. I've piped stainless before so I am familiar with that but hydraulics ? No. The fittings we were using I'd never seen. Four bolt flanges with an O-ring one side , flat face the other, butt weld, socket head bolts. Checking stock we only had the O-ring side, never even considered mating flanges. 
All 304 XH 3", 2", 1 1/2", 1". Some butt weld, some socket weld whatever they had for fittings.
No clear direction. At first, on Sunday it was supply and return. By Mon. had grown to supply , return, and something called a rapid return. In the end it was line A, line B, line P and line T(started Sunday trying to make sense of it, found out it was four lines Wed.) Oh yes, I forgot the plant hand mentioned adding two 1" lines with what turned out to be two 2". Confusing ? Thats only part of it.
The kicker was the plant hand telling me that two lines needed to be replaced went to the manual safety valve that went to tilting a kettle with 75 tons of 3000 degree molten steel ! That was my que to exit. I said I had no hydraulic experience and that they should get somebody else.
My request was ignored.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wait, there's more.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That line that Matt is TIGing is 3' XH with a rolling offset to a tee for the ram(you can see part of the ram in the first pic). There's basically nothing to take a measurement off of. I was happy with the fittin' i did do, all things considered. 
I no longer work there.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> That line that Matt is TIGing is 3' XH with a rolling offset to a tee for the ram(you can see part of the ram in the first pic). There's basically nothing to take a measurement off of. I was happy with the fittin' i did do, all things considered. I no longer work there.


places like that suck we worked in a charcoal plant where you had nothing to measure off and constantly were in danger of fire. They made us spray a wall wile the welder welded some carbon steel pipe I finally convinced the safety guy that I would wash the wall before and during while the welder stopped to take a break he was a dumbass.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's time to do something else.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Follow up. Ah the memories ! Seriously, I was burned out, hated going to work. 
Stayed home for a couple weeks and did as little as possible and told my wife I'm going to learn to drive a truck. I went to mill in Salt Lake , spent a total of 2 1/2 yrs. , only drove for them for about a year. Ended up driving a Pete 579 with a food grade tanker. Fun job ! Good money ! Not the healthiest of jobs but...
Got out of that in the middle of "17" bought a house, been redoing it till the cash ran out. I really missed runnin pipe.


----------

